# Dumpy's nose thingy is benign!!!!!



## bunnyman666 (Dec 10, 2014)

Trix here- 

Dumpy went to a weirdo Doctor who used an teeny weeny apple-corer on his nose to remove a lesion. Dumpy said he would have rather been cross-checked in the mouth than have that horrible shot in his nose. Dumpy said his doctor thought it was benign, but that little bit of scardiness that Dumpy has kinda fot to him. Well, the Doctor called and said everything was fine. 

Yay!!!!!!

The red spot is where the apple corer went:


----------

